# [Risolto]come recuperare directory andata perduta per errore

## Hal-10000

Purtroppo, a causa della mia grande imperizia, ho perso un'intera directory (la cartella Video della mia home) dopo aver dato i seguenti comandi (reciproci?) nel tentativo di poter scaricare i video da remoto tramite ftp (pure-ftpd) senza doverli copiare nella cartella /home/ftp/giulio.

primo 

```
sudo ln -s /home/giulio/Video/ /home/ftp/giulio/
```

che pero' non ha dato alcun risultato utile 

secondo

```
sudo ln -s /home/ftp/giulio/ /home/giulio/Video/
```

a seguito del quale la directory Video della home e' sparita. 

Lo spazio libero su hard disk infatti e' aumentato:

```
$ df -hl /dev/sda4

File system     Dim. Usati Dispon. Uso% Montato su

/dev/sda4        44G   28G     14G  68% /
```

mentre prima era pieno all'85% circa; la cartella Video aveva una dimensione di circa 10-15 GB.

Esiste un modo per recuperarla?

In rete ho trovato questa vecchia discussione https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365703.html in cui si dice di fare una copia con dd di tutta la partizione e poi si usa sleuthkit.

Nel mio caso, visto che non si tratta di una usb drive, potrei fare la copia con dd usando una live di linux e copiare su un hard disk esterno collegato con usb, ma il procedimento potrebbe essere molto lungo visto che la partizione pesa 44 GB e che il processore ha solo 1,73 Ghz.

Non e' che si tratta di video di grande importanza e  li avevo  anche esclusi dal backup periodico di sistema che faccio con rsync, ma sto realizzando che mi dispiacerebbe perderli.

Cosa mi consigliate?

Ringrazio in anticipo per l'aiuto.Last edited by Hal-10000 on Mon Sep 01, 2014 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

È un po' strano tutto ciò.

```
ln -s /home/giulio/Video/ /home/ftp/giulio/
```

dovrebbe crearti un link Video all'interno di /home/ftp/giulio/.

Allo stesso modo

```
ln -s /home/ftp/giulio/ /home/giulio/Video/
```

dovrebbe crearti una cartella giulio dentro /home/giulio/Video/.

Infine, dato che non hai usato -f, ln si sarebbe rifiutato categoricamente di sovrascrivere la destinazione. Quindi credo che sia quella la causa, ma che vada ricercata altrove.

Comunque, al di là della causa della perdita, ti consiglio la suite photorec per il recupero:

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec[/code]

----------

## Hal-10000

Ciao pierino_89  e grazie per la risposta.

A dire la verità avevo già risolto con photorec, dopo aver provato con "dd_rescue", che fa una copia dell'intera partizione su un altro supporto (nel mio caso hd esterno usb) e poi con "foremost", al quale si dà in pasto il file immagine creato con dd_rescue per l'analisi. 

Il tutto operando da archlinux su un'altra partizione dello stesso laptop, come se fosse da una live.

Solo che foremost, che sarà anche un ottimo forensic tool, va bene per gli altri formati di file (pdf, doc, jpeg, png), ma non sembra il più adatto per fare il recover dei file video (mp4, Mpeg, ecc.ecc.). Me ne ha recuperati pochissimi e in parte corrotti. Poi il procedimento di creazione della copia della partizione (45 GB) è stato piuttosto lungo (qualche ora) cui si deve aggiungere il tempo che serve a foremost per recuperare i file (parecchio altro ancora). 

Così ho optato per photorec che, invece, ho trovato ottimo. Con photorec non è necessario fare una copia della partizione e basta soltanto far partire il programma aggiungendo qualche opzione. Io ho impostato la ricerca solo per i file video, così da velocizzare l'operazione.

La procedura è durata circa 30-40 min. e mi ha ricostruito tutti o quasi tutti i miei video, anche se alcuni sono risultati corrotti (sopratutto quelli più grossi 250-700 MB) o troncati verso la fine oppure addirittura duplicati. Ma in ogni caso mi posso ritenere soddisfatto.

Sarei curioso invece di sapere se qualcun'altro ha usato o avrebbe consigliato un sistema diverso, magari con dd o con qualcos'altro...

Ciao e grazie

----------

## pierino_89

In realtà nel tuo caso poteva essere più appropriato l'altro tool della suite di photorec, ovvero testdisk (a dispetto del nome, recupera anche i file   :Laughing:  ).

Eccoti una guida pratica: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk:_undelete_file_for_ext2

----------

## Hal-10000

Non credo che testdisk vada bene per recuperare singoli files, ma intere partizioni (gia' usato in passato e mi e' stato molto utile). La guida che hai postato, infatti, sembra non essere aggiornata, visto che adesso in testdisk non c'e' piu' l'opzione "undelete", almeno io non l'ho trovata.

Grazie in ogni caso  :Wink: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> La guida che hai postato, infatti, sembra non essere aggiornata, visto che adesso in testdisk non c'e' piu' l'opzione "undelete", almeno io non l'ho trovata.
> 
> Grazie in ogni caso 

 

Probabilmente non supporta quella partizione. A me infatti nelle partizioni ext4 non compare, mentre in quelle ntfs sì. Chissà, forse forzando il mount in ext2...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hal-10000

ahh ecco, va solo con le ext2 e ntfs, che in questo mio pc non ho. Provero' sul fisso. Li' ho anche una partizione in ntfs. 

Ciao

PS: chiedo scusa se mi sono permesso di dire che la guida era datata   :Laughing: 

----------

